# Definition of floor area



## stan_d (19 Aug 2006)

Would appreciate if anyone can confirm that stated floor areas that estate agents quote, are by convention the floor area of the property if  totally gutted (no kitchen, bathrooms, etc.) and its not the "useable" floor space.

Also is it normal to include balcony area in the floor area of the property?


----------



## extopia (19 Aug 2006)

There is no standard practice as far as I know, and I would always assume they are using the house "footprint" rather than usable space as this makes it sound bigger. However in fairness most people, architects and engineers included, would use this method. 

I'd never trust the agent's measurement anyway - bring a measuring tape or pace it out for yourself.

Include balcony area - why not?


----------



## kasko (19 Aug 2006)

I have recently bought an apartment, and balcony area is not included since you do not own it but have the "exclusive use" of it. That's the case in Ireland anyway.

Regarding floor area, it is all area between walls


----------



## propertyprof (19 Aug 2006)

kasko said:


> I have recently bought an apartment, and balcony area is not included since you do not own it but have the "exclusive use" of it. That's the case in Ireland anyway.
> 
> Regarding floor area, it is all area between walls


 

Incorrect - there are are various methods and definitions

GEA - gross external area (usually used by builders - its the outside of the wall to opposite outside wall)

NIA - net internal area (usually for shops and offices - its internal floor area excluding non usable space which includes lift wells, stairs, lobbys, hallways etc and areas which a height of less than 1.5m.

GIA - gross internal area (usually used for industrial properties) internal wall to wall including pretty much all floor area)

NSA - net saleable area (usually used for resi property and is very similar to GIA) incudes all floor area including internal walls, mezzanines, hallways, bathrooms but excludes common spaces, patios, balconies.

See RICS Code of Measuring Practice %th Edition for further reading

A lot of EAs in Ireland use various unstandard methods as they see fit


----------



## extopia (19 Aug 2006)

At least they use some measure of floor area nowadays. When I was buying my house in 1996 the estate agent had no idea what the floor area was. In those days they only used the number of bedrooms to describe the size of the property!


----------



## RainyDay (19 Aug 2006)

Any documentation from the estate agent will normally have disclaimers stating that they accept no responsibility for errors or omissions, so their measurements are fairly meaningless anyway.


----------



## propertyprof (19 Aug 2006)

RainyDay said:


> Any documentation from the estate agent will normally have disclaimers stating that they accept no responsibility for errors or omissions, so their measurements are fairly meaningless anyway.


 
correct, but they should not grossly mislead - they would have to be seriously out to come into that category


----------



## liteweight (19 Aug 2006)

I think when a builder advertises a property it is as propertyprof says, an outside measurement. If an ordinary vendor is selling it's usually the inside measurement of the rooms. Outside space is usually dealt with seperately.

Kasko what do you mean you don't own your balcony in Irish law? Any property I've bought has made no such distinction on the deeds. Can you explain?


----------



## Gringo (22 Feb 2010)

Should a shed, that is accessed externally, but built into in the main structure of a house be included in the floor area?


----------

